# Livery around Edinburgh



## Thesnowbones (5 April 2016)

I'm moving my thoroughbred up in August and wanted to put some feelers out regarding livery yards in and around Edinburgh. I will be studying at the university, and am looking for a lovely home with grazing for my baby! Also wondering about prices around this area. I pay £360 in the South for DIY Assisted with unlimited hay and straw bedding.


----------



## Jenni_ (6 April 2016)

Depends on whether you have transport / what area of Edinburgh you will be living in - there are lots of yards!


----------



## Thesnowbones (6 April 2016)

I'm going to be moving near George Street. That's the plan. I'll be attending the university. What's the average price for DIY assisted there? Xx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 April 2016)

Will you have your own transport? most of the livery yards aren't really on bus routes. I don't know what the rates are tbh, its 8 years or so since I used a livery. There's been a lot of strangles in the Central Belt for the last couple of years, I'd not touch anywhere that didn't have a good quarantine procedure.

Depending on what you want (and they can all be found on google/FB) there is:

Mountskip, Oxenfoord and Vogrie Equestrian are on the same stretch of road south of the bypass down off the A68. Oxenfoord always had a very good rep.

Edinburgh Equestrian is based inside a country park and has good hacking and a cross country course-its a very big livery yard. Just south of bypass.

Cousland-a bit further away, very well run yard, good facilities and instruction available. Think they only do full.

Pentland House Livery yard has very good facilities, just the other side of the bypass-probably a bus route.

Moreton Hall-town side of the bypass and definitely on a bus route but not sure if its only DIY, fields are full of ragwort in the summer.

Swanston is pure DIY but has a very good reputation, an indoor and a waiting list.

Tower Farm, Lasswade and both RS and not sure they do livery but am very sure I'd not livery there.

A bit further away is Pentland Hills Icelandics who also have an indoor and incredible hacking.

There may be more to the west of the city but not my area.


----------



## caras mum (7 April 2016)

To the south East there's Thornton livery yard, Lea farm livery, kirk kettle farm, most of them have websites/facebook pages with prices.


----------

